# Are my goats starving?



## hoog (Jan 19, 2012)

Delete


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

I heard goats sometimes are mean when it comes to feeding. At the breeders where there are 2 whole bales the goats still push each other around. It might just be the way things work but, I only have 2 goats and their fine. Some one else might have the A to your Q!!!


----------



## spiritdance (Jan 19, 2012)

No, they're not starving ... they're just goats! Just like human kids, they like the "treats" best, and most goats love sweet feed. Sweet feed provides some nutrition, but it's pretty much "candy" in contrast to a good goat chow. You might consider switching to a more specialized grain supplement if you're worried, but honestly most goats do quite well on free access greenery unless they are under some form of excess stress (such as growing kids or pregnant/nursing does).


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, they sound like my fat goats!


----------



## Chris (Jan 19, 2012)

hoog said:
			
		

> Are My Goats Starving?
> 
> I have:
> 1 Boer Buck (14mo)
> ...


How much feed are you feeding?
As far the, "'round belly" that could mean a lot of things, I've seen goats get a huge Hay Bellies from eating lot's of hay but still there under weight.


Chris


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Body condition score them. That should tell you if they are overweight, underweight, or just right. Then you can adjust your feeding program as needed.

http://www.luresext.edu/goats/research/bcshowto.html


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

I would like to know what exactly a bucket means. How many lbs of feed does your bucket hold?  Or atleast how many quarts or measuring cups is your bucket. 


But that is normal for goats to beg for more feed and to always want more grain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

I would be more concerned about giving your buck UC(urinary Calculi) from using grain that doesn't have proper calcium to phosphorus ratio and doesn't contain Ammonia Chloride in the ingredients label. 


Not all goat feed is Show goat feed, look for something referred to as 16 % goat developer or goat grower, If you have a feed mill in your area call and ask them what they have available. Should be $11 to $12 a 50lb bag.  Show goat is running almost $20 a bag in our area.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 19, 2012)

They sound very healthy and happy.  All that hay they should be fine.  Might want to add a Goat mineral block just for supplement minerals.


----------

